# Vacaciones a/al Uruguay



## gabiskay

quisiera saber si es correcto decir... se fueron de vacaciones *a Uruguay* o *al Uruguay*.
muchas gracias
gabriel


----------



## grahamcracker

Is your native language really Spanish?


----------



## gabiskay

Hola Larry. Soy de Argentina.
Gabriel


----------



## blasita

Hola Gabriel y bienvenido al foro:

El artículo no es, en principio, obligatorio si te refieres simplemente a: _(el) Uruguay_. En cambio sería p.ej. 'República Oriental _del _Uruguay'.

Luego, en mi opinión, ambos 'a' y 'al' serían correctos; supongo que habrá preferencias regionales y personales. 

Un saludo.


----------



## gabiskay

muchas gracias!!


----------



## flljob

Pero si se trata del rìo, ¿no deberìa llevar el artículo? Se fue al Uruguay, no al Paraguay.


----------



## blasita

Pero ¿es que se refiere al río? Yo desde luego lo he tomado como el país.


----------



## JCA-

gabiskay said:


> quisiera saber si es correcto decir... se fueron de vacaciones *a Uruguay* o *al Uruguay*.
> muchas gracias
> gabriel



Hola

He oído que hay varios países en el habla castellana que admiten el artículo pero que no es obligatorio; es decir, se pueden decir de las dos maneras y las dos son correctas. Incluida la Argentina, ¿no?. La impresión que me da es que cuando se usa el artículo se hace con un tono cariñoso o cuando se quiere decir algo importante a cerca del país: nuestro presidente vecino Correa diría cosas como "esto nunca había sucedido en el Ecuador". Si me equivoco, discúlpenme las personas de estos países. También he oído a locutores deportivos del país austral decir, por ejemplo: en el primer tiempo la Argentina tuvo x llegadas al arco rival. Como el uso del artículo, según lo entiendo, tiene una cierta connotación cariñosa, yo preferiría decir, por ejemplo, algún día quiero volver al Perú.

Aquí otros nombres de países que recuerdo en este momento con esta característica:

(el) Ecuador
(el) Perú
(el) Brasil
(la) Argentina
(los) Estados Unidos
(el) Paraguay

y la lista no se limita a nuestro continente:

(el) Congo
(la) India
(el) Japón

bueno, supongo que debe haber más.

Yo diría que, como el artículo no hace parte del nombre del país, se pone en minúscula. Caso distinto de El Salvador, donde "El" hace parte del nombre completo del país y ahí sí va con mayúscula

y bienvenido al foro


----------



## blasita

JCA- said:


> Incluida la Argentina, ¿no?. La impresión que me da es que cuando se usa el artículo se hace con un tono cariñoso o cuando se quiere decir algo importante a cerca del país



Coincido, JCA. Y creo que el artículo (cuando es opcional y se escribe entonces con minúscula, como tú ya has dicho) se tiende a usar más en las áreas a las que corresponde el topónimo; aunque no estoy segura de que _siempre_ se utilice con un tono cariñoso (p. ej. yo diría 'Perú', 'Argentina', etc. y no es que, ni mucho menos, no lo haga con cariño).

Un saludo.


----------



## JCA-

blasita said:


> Coincido, JCA. Creo que así el artículo (cuando es opcional y se escribe entonces con minúscula, como tú ya has dicho) se tiende a usar más en las áreas a las que corresponde el topónimo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Gracias Blasita. 

Bueno, no había leido el comentario de lo de los ríos. Cuando se refiere al río creo que sí se debe usar el artículo: el Amazonas, el Magdalena, el Orinoco. Pero cuando se trata de un país (que admite esta uso) el uso es opcional.


----------



## blasita

JCA- said:


> Bueno, no había leido el comentario de lo de los ríos. Cuando se refiere al río creo que sí se debe usar el artículo: el Amazonas, el Magdalena, el Orinoco. Pero cuando se trata de un país (que admite esta uso) el uso es opcional.



De acuerdo, de eso no hay duda; lo que me extraña es por qué se infiere que se va de vacaciones al río Uruguay y no que habla del país. Pero ahora creo que entiendo que era simplemente un comentario adicional.


----------



## gabiskay

Sí, me refería al país!! Así que entiendo que es válido de las 2 maneras. gracias!!


----------



## JCA-

Sí gabiskay, esa es la mejor conclusión

Oh, blasita, en ningún momento quise cuestionar tu tono cariñoso hacia nuestros países y tu cariño hacia América Latina que se puede sentir en tus comentarios. Sin duda, el "tono cariñoso" no depende de las palabras sino del verdadero sentimiento con que se diga (aquí, por ejemplo, entre amigos se suele decir, hola negrito, quiubo mi negro, en tono cariñoso).

Bueno, volviendo al tema del hilo: sí, esa es la conclusión, para el país ambas formas son válidas


----------



## blasita

JCA- said:


> Oh, blasita, en ningún momento quise cuestionar tu tono cariñoso hacia nuestros países y tu cariño hacia América Latina que se puede sentir en tus comentarios. Sin duda, el "tono cariñoso" no depende de las palabras sino del verdadero sentimiento con que se diga (aquí, por ejemplo, entre amigos se suele decir, hola negrito, quiubo mi negro, en tono cariñoso).



Muchas gracias, JCA, así es. Un saludito.


----------



## Cute Kirby

_*A Uruguay*_. Nunca he escuchado que alguien diga 'Viaje al Colombia' o 'Viaje a la Venzuela' o 'Paseo al Chile'


----------



## flljob

blasita said:


> De acuerdo, de eso no hay duda; lo que me extraña es por qué se infiere que se va de vacaciones al río Uruguay y no que habla del país. Pero ahora creo que entiendo que era simplemente un comentario adicional.


Porque con el nombre del río es obligado el artículo. Lo que a mí se me hace extraño es que te extrañe que alguien pueda pensar en el río y no en el país.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Cute Kirby said:


> _*A Uruguay*_. Nunca he escuchado que alguien diga 'Viaje al Colombia' o 'Viaje a la Venzuela' o 'Paseo al Chile'



Se me hace que no leíste el mensaje 8. 

Saludos


----------



## blasita

flljob said:


> Porque con el nombre del río es obligado el artículo. Lo que a mí se me hace extraño es que te extrañe que alguien pueda pensar en el río y no en el país.



No te enfades, por favor.

Si me dicen a mí 'se fueron de vacaciones a(l) Uruguay' en lo primero que pienso es en el país; mi comentario fue solamente porque no sabía si es que era yo la que no había entendido toda la pregunta o qué, nada más.

Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, después de tanta elegancia ida y vuelta en las protestas por cariños , sí, se dice de las dos maneras. Nunca escuché lo del cariño con el artículo, pero pensándolo bien, hasta puede ser cierto...


----------



## FresNo

gabiskay said:


> quisiera saber si es correcto decir... se fueron de vacaciones *a Uruguay* o *al Uruguay*.
> muchas gracias
> gabriel


Se puede decir de las dos maneras, pero mirar: Yo me fui a Cuba, suena mejor que decir me fui a Uruguay, ya que dos vocales juntas producen un tipo de cacofonía. Suena mejor decir me fui al Uruguay.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Yo no encuentro cacofónico que se encuentren dos vocales, porque si fuese el caso, habría que decir, por ejemplo, que _Viajé a*l* El Salvador_... Particularmente en Chile, no empleamos artículos antes de ningún país o zona geográfica, salvo aquellos nombres introducidos por Reino u otros, en cuyo caso tampoco creo que absolutamente todos/as los/as hablantes del país lo emplearían. He escuchado que algunas personas en Chile han comenzado a emplearlo antes de Perú, pero no es un uso muy masivo, y pienso que puede deberse a la influencia de la amplia colonia peruana en el país. No creo que sea adecuado decir que una forma suena mejor que la otra, porque no creo que sea así; pero sí es claro que a unos/as les sonará mejor con artículo, y a otros/as sin éste.


----------



## FresNo

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo no encuentro cacofónico que se encuentren dos vocales, porque si fuese el caso, habría que decir, por ejemplo, que _Viajé a*l* El Salvador_... Particularmente en Chile, no empleamos artículos antes de ningún país o zona geográfica, salvo aquellos nombres introducidos por Reino u otros, en cuyo caso tampoco creo que absolutamente todos/as los/as hablantes del país lo emplearían. He escuchado que algunas personas en Chile han comenzado a emplearlo antes de Perú, pero no es un uso muy masivo, y pienso que puede deberse a la influencia de la amplia colonia peruana en el país. No creo que sea adecuado decir que una forma suena mejor que la otra, porque no creo que sea así; pero sí es claro que a unos/as les sonará mejor con artículo, y a otros/as sin éste.


Otros países si lo usamos. La Argentina, Los Estados Unidos etc.


----------



## Circunflejo

FresNo said:


> Suena mejor decir me fui al Uruguay.


Eso depende de la percepción subjetiva del hablante; la cual acostumbra a estar influenciada por los usos a los que ha estado predominantemente expuesto a lo largo de su vida.


----------



## lagartija68

Uruguay se dice con y sin artículo, por lo tanto se usa tanto "al Uruguay" como "a Uruguay", lo del encuentro de vocales no  se aplica a otros casos, con lo cual no me parece buen argumento. También el Paraguay, puede llevar artículo, y la India, el Perú...


----------



## Amapolas

También se usa de ambas maneras con (la) Argentina. A mí de chica me enseñaron que lo correcto era usar el artículo,  pero ya me estoy acostumbrando ahora de vieja a decirlo sin él.


----------



## franzjekill

Los nativos de esta tierra no utilizan artículo para referirse a su propio país, diría que nunca, ni a casi ningún otro; pocas son las excepciones. Mi comentario no hace a la corrección, claro, sino al uso que se da aquí.


----------



## Nemegto

gabiskay said:


> quisiera saber si es correcto decir... se fueron de vacaciones *a Uruguay* o *al Uruguay*.
> muchas gracias
> gabriel


Sería *a Uruguay.*
No vas a decir *a el Uruguay, *eso ya sonando va mal.


----------



## User With No Name

Nemegto said:


> Sería *a Uruguay.*
> No vas a decir *a el Uruguay, *eso ya sonando va mal.


¿Cómo?

En ningún caso sería "a el Uruguay". Pero eso no tiene nada que ver, desde mi perspectiva.


----------



## Nemegto

User With No Name said:


> ¿Cómo?
> 
> En ningún caso sería "a el Uruguay". Pero eso no tiene nada que ver, desde mi perspectiva.



"al" es la contracción de la preposición "a" y el determinante "el"; para entender el concepto de la diferencia entre "a" y "al", es eso, que "a el Uruguay" no conlleva sentido. Además, los países normalmente no van acompañados de determinantes (esto ocurre en algunos países en alemán, como *der* Schweiz). En castellano, los nombres de países van sueltos, sin determinantes (el, la, etc.).

Espero haber resuelto tu duda


----------



## Circunflejo

Nemegto said:


> No vas a decir *a el Uruguay, *eso ya sonando va mal.





Nemegto said:


> "al" es la contracción de la preposición "a" y el determinante "el"; para entender el concepto de la diferencia entre "a" y "al", es eso, que "a el Uruguay" no conlleva sentido.


Que en España no pongamos habitualmente el determinante _el _delante de Uruguay no quiere decir que en otros países hispanohablantes tampoco lo pongan. Uruguay se puede decir tanto precedido de artículo como sin artículo que lo preceda. Basta con echar un vistazo a la lista de países y capitales del DPD: Países y capitales, con sus gentilicios | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas. Por tanto, la elección de una u otra forma depende exclusivamente de usos o preferencias personales.


----------

